# would like more imfomation on prince



## kayclover (14 November 2010)

i bought my boy 5weeks ago off a women in chesire(barrow) she didnt know much about him just told us she was selling him for a famliy friend and his rider lost intrest and had done nothing for 2yrs 

he has a height certificate for 14'2hh but stands at 15hh
hs proper name is HOOTON PARK SIXTH SENSE
SIRE:REMLO TB   DAM:TREIDDON MADDONA
11YR OLD TB X ID 
freezemark: V16


















sorry if the pics are big  dont know how to resize 
thanks kayleigh


----------



## kayclover (18 September 2011)

bump!


----------



## Cuffey (18 September 2011)

What passport has he got

Found dam on here:
http://www.sporthorsegb.co.uk/members/Horses.asp?ID=106756

But no mention of your horse in progeny
He does not come up on Nedonline so may have Irish passport
Sorry not much help
.............
On NED Found 2 Male Hooton Park horses, both bay
Born 1999 Double Drop
Born 2002 Small Town Boy
No breeding registered for either


----------



## cally6008 (18 September 2011)

first thing i would do is contact freezemark.biz and ask them to pass your details to previous owner 

are you sure you have his sire/dam names correct and spelt right ?


----------



## kayclover (5 October 2011)

I copyed it from his pasport i dont think it his original passport but the guy who had him before (baz jones) has the certificate for when the staillon was took to the mare ive asked him to send it me but no joy the breeds name is olwen evens i cant find her anywere baz jone was the on who gave him the show name so could be called somthing else :-/


----------



## cally6008 (5 October 2011)

Breeders name is correct, TREIDDON prefix, registered to MRS O EVANS by SPORT HORSE BREEDING OF GREAT BRITAIN on 01 Jan 78

Contact Sport Horse Breeding of GB and ask if they can give you her details or pass your details to her


----------



## cally6008 (5 October 2011)

Long shot information, may be wrong.

I keep coming up with J EVANS, TREIDDON FARM, LL62 5BT BODORGAN , GWYNEDD, Phone : 01407 840267

Gwyneed is in Wales, matches with Evans and Treiddon and Treiddon Madonna was born in Wales

There is a Treiddon Prince ... but I have no idea if this is your horse or not. You could try asking Weatherbys if they will forward a letter to registered owners.

Equine Details - TREIDDON PRINCE
Date of Birth	01-Jan-1994
Gender	Gelding
Colour	Bay
Height	
Breed	Horse
Submitted by	British Horse Database
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO

British Horse Database
Ceased trading.
All passports enquiries now handled by Weatherbys.

Weatherbys
Tel: 01933-440077 ext 2260


----------



## be positive (6 October 2011)

If you google Treiddon Prince you will find that he was in Belgium in 2006/7 SJ ,it  would be why your horse has height cert at 14.2 as he was a good jumping pony.
It would explain why he is not on the sport horse register as I think they have to be over 15 hands to go in the stud book.He could be the 1994 foal by Romany Rye .
The Evans who bred him are on Anglesey and the mare Cwryrtai Susie was also bred there, I used to own a 1/2 brother to Susie which is why it caught my attention.
I would try and contact the Evans they may be able to tell you more about him as if he is Prince he was obviously a very good pony in his jumping days.


----------



## be positive (6 October 2011)

A bit more searching shows that the stallion Relmo was bred by Mrs C. Evans, I believe she is the same family as the owners of the Treiddon stud so it could be that he was used on the mare Maddona.
Relmo stood at the Machno stud in North Wales and seems to have some useful progeny. 
The mystery really is why he has a different passport if he is really Treiddon Prince he should have that as his name,there seems to be no Hooton Park connection.
Why dont you put Treiddon Prince???  in comp.riders and see if anyone from Belgium comes up with any ideas as he does seem to have done a fair amount. 
FEI records show a Treiddon Prince a bigger horse of different breeding and another rider to the one that shows on the Belgium records,the pony does not come up with an FEI record although his rider does, Marine Scauflaire.


----------



## kayclover (7 October 2011)

ive sent them an email so im just waiting for a reply thanks to all of you for all you help just hopeing i can get to the bottom of it and find out and get him registered


----------



## witchway (8 October 2011)

hi have you also tried to put his picture on horsenetwork cheshire to see if someone recognizes him.best of luck.x


----------

